# Phrag. warscewiczianum



## Trimorph (Mar 26, 2016)

After one year abstinence it is in bloom again

Phragmipedium warscewiczianum 












The bloom is full matured and the petals have now a length of 55cm (21'7") and concurrent it's the first time I noticed a strenghten smell like urine when maturing. 

Best regards,
Trimorph


----------



## eteson (Mar 26, 2016)

nice popowii.


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 26, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## eaborne (Mar 26, 2016)

So nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2016)

eteson said:


> nice popowii.


or humboltii, depending. Who will have the last say?


----------



## eteson (Mar 26, 2016)

warscewiczianum is the old wallisii. Everyone in the taxonomic world agrees in this point.


----------



## abax (Mar 26, 2016)

My, my what looooong petals you have!


----------



## blondie (Mar 27, 2016)

I do love these long petaled species


----------



## Justin (Mar 27, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## orchidman77 (Mar 27, 2016)

This is in my top three favorite Phrags! Congrats, it is beautiful!!!

David


----------



## JAB (Mar 27, 2016)

Gorgeous. 
How big is the plant? Is it typically smaller then caudatum?


----------



## trdyl (Mar 27, 2016)

Wonderful!


----------



## phraggy (Mar 27, 2016)

Brilliant Phrag well grown.

Ed


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 27, 2016)

Beautiful...good growing and photography.


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 28, 2016)

So beautiful. And great photos. Too bad about the smell.


----------



## Trimorph (Apr 3, 2016)

JAB said:


> Gorgeous.
> How big is the plant? Is it typically smaller then caudatum?



The leaves are up to 30cm from the base to the tip.
And betrween 3,5 and 4 cm in the widest part and have a leathery texture.

I don't have a caudatum in the same age, so I can't do a direkt comparison, about the mature size.


----------



## eteson (Apr 3, 2016)

Phrag popowii is usually more compact than caudatum.


----------



## Silvan (Apr 3, 2016)

Very nice and beautiful picture.



eteson said:


> warscewiczianum is the old wallisii. Everyone in the taxonomic world agrees in this point.



Someone should send a note to Ecuagenera so they can change the name of their 
warscewiczianum 'Dark' (or is it warszewiczianum?.. so confusing) to popowii/humboldtii
...


----------



## eteson (Apr 3, 2016)

Silvan, Do you have a picture or that plant?


----------



## eggshells (Apr 3, 2016)

eteson said:


> Silvan, Do you have a picture or that plant?



So what's the warscewicii fortuna? Is this popowii as well or totally different?


----------



## eteson (Apr 3, 2016)

eggshells said:


> So what's the warscewicii fortuna? Is this popowii as well or totally different?



I don't know. I was asking for a picture to see what is it.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2016)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Silvan (Apr 4, 2016)

eteson said:


> Silvan, Do you have a picture or that plant?



I'm only growing a cross with the warszewiczianum 'Black'.
I suppose it's a popowii/humboldtii since I also have an Ingrid Portilla from
them using their warszewiczianum and kovachii x wallisii is Andean Tears.

I think that if you want to analyze the flower it would be better to go straight to them.


Or maybe Trimorph plants is from them ??


----------



## eggshells (Apr 5, 2016)

eteson said:


> I don't know. I was asking for a picture to see what is it.



Its a small plant. A growth of 2 about 8" tall. I will take photo later. It's from ecuagenera warsewicianum 'fortuna' is the clonal name. 

I looked at the list and its listed as warsewicii but the tag says warsewicianum. So perhaps its a popowii.


----------



## Justin (Apr 5, 2016)

Here is the pic on their website. I bought one when they were here in march...it had this same pic

http://www.ecuagenera.com/epages/whitelabel4.mobile/en_GB/?ObjectID=19905&ViewAction=ViewProduct


----------



## Trimorph (Apr 5, 2016)

I do have a plant of ecuageneras caudatum 'Fortuna', now labeled as warscewiczianum 'Fortuna'.
The picture of the blooming they showed at the show was similar to mine popowii (formerly known as warscewiczianum I showed here). 
The reason I picked it up anyway was, because the plants had already two growths with a leaf lenght of only 4"-6" and they told me, they are floweringsize and stay that compact. This was 2012, meanwhile the plant is nearly as big as mine popowii and hasn't bloomed yet. I'm pretty sure it is a popowii.

By the way, the fact, that the same plants which were labeled as warscewiczianum, humboltii or caudatum 'Fortuna' are all popowii now imo doesn't change much, because they were the same phenotype anyway. What could become a problem is, that wallisii is warscewiczianum now. So, if I want to get the "old" pale wallisii type, and have to buy a warscewiczianum now, it is doubtful if I will really become a plant formerly known as wallisii or just a misslabeled popowii!

What has happened to the tag wallisii meanwhile, is it lapsed now?


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 5, 2016)

Very nice.

Taxonomic debate aside, did you report it smells like pee?

I have not heard that before...is it definitely the plant and not your medium? I ask this as some kelp and fish emulsions can give off an amonia like smell sometimes confused with urine.

Thanks for posting...nice plant and pic.


----------



## Justin (Apr 5, 2016)

Do you think these are all divisions or is 'Fortuna' more of a type description?


----------



## Trimorph (Apr 5, 2016)

Kawarthapine said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Taxonomic debate aside, did you report it smells like pee?
> 
> ...



It was the flower, not the medium, the flower fell of by now. It is a reliable bloomer and It never had noticed that smell before. It appeared when the flower matured. The smell came definitly from the petals and probably the pouch too.
Perhaps it is just caused by an enviromental influence and supposed to be an exception. But its also supposable, that it is part of the attraction of polinators and for whatever reason it could be noticeable boosted.
I will see/smell what the next bloom will be.



Justin said:


> Do you think these are all divisions or is 'Fortuna' more of a type description?



I don't think that these are devisions, for sure they are seedlings and at its best 'x self'.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2016)

eteson said:


> warscewiczianum is the old wallisii. Everyone in the taxonomic world agrees in this point.


I thought wallisii was pale, like the petals on this one. Could this be a cross between warscewiczianum & popowii?


----------



## eggshells (Apr 6, 2016)

Here's my plant.


----------

